# Avet mxl 5.8 for sell



## slpezy (Jul 12, 2015)

Selling this Avet MXL 5.8 ful l with suffix 20lb for $200.00 firm. Owned this reel for 3 months.


----------



## slpezy (Jul 12, 2015)

Taking offers.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2017)

Is there a snowballs chance you've still got this reel for sale?


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

He doesn't frequent the board that much and will be likely unaware of your post. 

You might need to Private Message him through the Forum


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2017)

Copy that will do, thanks.


----------

